# How many of you kill deer with a 22-250?



## Lead Poison

I know it is very small and marginal, but those of you who have used a 22-250 on deer please tell me how it worked.

What is the best ammo in your opinion for the 22-250 for use on deer?


----------



## FootLongDawg

Total of 7- all does- all head shot- all DRT. (Plenty of hogs to- Same story).  I love that mild thud recoil of a 22-250 and then the quick pole axe response of the animal going down.


----------



## Lead Poison

I know a shot to the head (if properly placed) should be lights out; however, I was wondering mainly about "behind the shoulder" shots.

Any experience with these?


----------



## FootLongDawg

No- Sorry


----------



## steph30030

Behind the shoulder shots can be deadly with this caliber "if" you dont hit the shoulder! Killem just as fast as a 300 mag.! I know, I have 3 of'em!


----------



## dbodkin

All the time DRT.


----------



## Lead Poison

steph30030 said:


> Behind the shoulder shots can be deadly with this caliber "if" you dont hit the shoulder! Killem just as fast as a 300 mag.! I know, I have 3 of'em!



I assume keeping it off the shoulder bone and keeping it on the ribs is preferred.

What ammo has worked best for you and do you ever get a blood trail?

I came across a brand new Remington 700 SPS Varmint with a Nikon Monarch 5-20x44 and I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to keep the scope and put on one of my other rifles and sell the rifle. 

Or keep the rifle setup as it is and try hunting with it. 

I've always favored the larger cartridges for deer....243 and up.


----------



## BuckBoy

You can kill a deer with a .22 cal rifle but why? Just because? 

A 60 gr. bullet isn't much. A 100 gr. bullet is considered marginal for a 150 lb animal and it is 67% heavier. So that puts the .22-.250 in the VERY marginal camp.

If its for a child where recoil is an issue then I would opt for a light loaded 100 gr. .243.


----------



## deermaster13

I have a 22-250 and two of my teen age girls used it to kill their first deer. Shot placement and it is a deadly little rifle. federal premium 55 grain bthp game king what we been shootn out of it


----------



## tree cutter 08

killed 4 with mine last year. acted like they were hit with a 270. 50gr hollow pts. gut one after being shot with one behind the shoulder and you will be convinced. shot 1 in the shoulder and stoped in the other shoulder bone. he went 10 yds. i'm going to hunt with a 220 swift some this year. have some 53gr tsx loaded and from what everybody says thats the bullet to have for deer. make a bad shot with one you might loose it but same goes for a 300 mag, lost 2 with big cal guns but it was my fault. if you hunt with one this year, you'll pick it up next year too.


----------



## PineThirty

I plan on hunting with mine this year. I mainly use It as my predator gun. I have mine topped with a Coyote Special. Im In the same boat as you though about the ammo. Trying to figure out which ammo would be best.


----------



## BROKECARPENTER

federal 55 grain btsp. my kids and nephews have killed several. i bought them all 270s they still wanna use the 22.250.they only shoot broadside,slightly quartering shots behind the shoulder.DRT.


----------



## watermedic

In the past, I have shot deer from 15 yds out to 500 yds with handloaded 55 gr. nosler ballistic tips. Good results with all.

Chuck


----------



## buddy48

I have killed a couple with 55 gr. Federal trophy bonded bear claw and I haven't had any issues with it. Same as others, DRT. Shot one doe in the neck and man was that a nasty scene!!


----------



## Nimrod71

I know you can kill deer with a 22-250, I have killed them with 22 long rifles and 22 mag. before back in my renagade days, had to use something lite, hunting of posted land.  My feelings are if you only have one rifle and it is a 22-250 go ahead and use it, only make head and neck shots and you will be fine.  However, if you have something larger I recommend using it.  One day you will have a real trophy in your sights and when you pull the trigger, he want fall dead in his tracks, but wheel and run off to be lost.  I have seen this several times from using 22-250's and 223's.


----------



## 35 Whelen

I would recommend using only a 60 grain Nosler Partition for deer in a 22-250.


----------



## bowbuck

Same story as always, Nothing lives long when it's lungs and heart don't work.  You shoot deer with any centerfire caliber behind the shoulder with a bullet that doesn't blow up on impact and it will not run far.  I meet the husband of one of my wifes co workers this summer and he hunts exclusively with a rem. 700 22-250 and he had 10 very nice mountain bucks on his wall.  He used ballstic tips. He said they don't leave exit holes but nuke the internal organs.  I personally would want something different but his setup had put some very nice Union county bucks on the wall.


----------



## Buckhead

The .22-250 is plenty, as is the .223 if you are careful.  Be mindful of brush, shot placement and distance.  Generally speaking, the .223 is a 100 yd cartridge and the .22-250 is a 200 yd round.  I am not a fan of head/neck shots, not necessary.  Put a broad side shot in the rib cage and you are good to go.  They won't go far.  In Texas, the .22-250 is very popular.  Most lost deer are the result of poor shots, not caliber.   

I would give that SPS a try.  I have a VSSF and it is sweet.  A half inch gun with just about anything I feed it.  For deer, I would stay away from the polymer tips.  There are several factory rounds designed for deer.  I have used the old Federal trophy bonded, the Nosler partitions, Hornady 60 grain softpoints and handloads with various Barnes bullets.  They all work well.  I can't really say one works better than the other due to all of the other variables.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Do you ever notice that very few people come forward and admit that they have shot deer with small caliber weapons to never see the deer again, much less a blood trail.

Using a small caliber weapon is stacking the deck against you.

180 grain bullet out of a 300 win mag most any where on a deer's torso will either kill or incapacitate the animal.

Even a bad shot with a 300 will put the deer down where it stands.

Most of your large trophy bucks will go over 200 pounds unlike the 100-125 pound doe that  will drop pretty quick with the smaller calibers.

Small caliber means small target.


----------



## tree cutter 08

i shot a 8pt once with a 300 win mag when i was younger and thought that if i hit the deer good or bad shot he's going down. wrong! hit the deer just behind the heart and lungs and went through the liver and part of the guts. i almost lost that deer. 3hrs of tracking a very small blood trail and almost a mile from where i shot him i found him. big calibers are great as i have nothing against them, but like said in other post shot placement is the key. i though since i was toting a 300 all i had to do was hit the deer. i learned that year that it's not about caliber but shot placement. hunting with a smaller caliber you learn to be more careful with your shot placement. hunting with one has taught me to wait and be very careful about picking my shot, resulting in not loosing any deer. i have had to pass on a few that i might could have killed with a 45-70. its a sick feeling to loose a deer. federal makes a load for the 250 with the 60gr nosler partion but their about 37 bucks a box. just rember shot placement.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

tree cutter 08 said:


> i shot a 8pt once with a 300 win mag when i was younger and thought that if i hit the deer good or bad shot he's going down. wrong! hit the deer just behind the heart and lungs and went through the liver and part of the guts. i almost lost that deer. 3hrs of tracking a very small blood trail and almost a mile from where i shot him i found him. big calibers are great as i have nothing against them, but like said in other post shot placement is the key. i though since i was toting a 300 all i had to do was hit the deer. i learned that year that it's not about caliber but shot placement. hunting with a smaller caliber you learn to be more careful with your shot placement. hunting with one has taught me to wait and be very careful about picking my shot, resulting in not loosing any deer. i have had to pass on a few that i might could have killed with a 45-70. its a sick feeling to loose a deer. federal makes a load for the 250 with the 60gr nosler partion but their about 37 bucks a box. just rember shot placement.




Most deer that are killed are just shot.

Hardly anybody places a shot, they just shoot the deer.

First become a proficient marksman. (shot placement is the name of the game)
Second become a good hunter.
Third become a good tracker, no, no, you want need this if you got # one down to a science.
Fourth become a good steward of your kill and tend to it properly.

I would hate to have a shot on a booner at 200+ yards and all I had was a 22-250.


----------



## PineThirty

I found the .22-250 round I will be useing this year. Im going to use the Hornady 60 grain SP. Not to bad priced, and should deffiantly get the job done.

http://www.hornady.com/store/22-250-Rem-60-gr-SP


----------



## tree cutter 08

no a 22-250 would not be my choice for a 200yd shot on a 200in buck or a doe. after hunting with a 22 hornet for 5yrs straight you place shots, you don't just shoot a deer with it.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

I have busted lots of deer with 22-250...all have dropped! All have been behind the shoulder...with the exception of 1 shot behind the ear...massive exit wounds....they are a great caliber...those that say too small or not enough have probably never shot or seen an animal shot with the round...


----------



## Buckhead

This subject of caliber adequacy is debated all the time.  No one disputes the superiority of the larger calibers, however, how much is necessary to consistently provide a humane kill on a white tail.   

I bow hunt as much as I gun hunt.  Take a look at the wound channel that arrow and broadhead leave and compare it to the wound channel that a .223 or .22-250 makes.  Not close, an arrow kills totally by hemorrhage, no hydrostatic tissue damage.  Lots of big deer, elk and bear taken with archery equipment.  It all comes back to shot placement and knowing your limitations.


----------



## SFR292

no issue at with mine.  I hand load Hornady GMX for it as I want a solid bullet that won't loose much mass at those speeds(4122 fps at the muzzle) in 60 gr.  To properly choose the weight you need to know your barrel twist rate, if it isn't fast enough you can't really get away with the larger weights, not enough spin to stabilize the bullet.  If you want anything larger than 65gr you need at least a 1:12 twist.  
Lots of practice to understand the ballistics of the loads in your weapon to give yourself confidence  on what you and your weapon can do and stick to what works for you, not what works for everyone else on here.


----------



## 30-338

This comes up on here about two or three times per year.  I have responded several times about the bullet that I use.  It is the Speer 70 grain semi-spitzer.  I shoot it in a Remington model 700 varmit barrel 22-250, which has a twist rate of one in 14".  I have not had any stability problems and the reason for that is the length of the said bullet.  It is about as long as the 55 grain ballistic tip type bullets.  I shoot a relatively hot load, but have not had any bullet fragmentation problems.  I have shot several deer behind the shoulder and this combination performs about like a 100 grain core-lokt bullet in a .243.  I have not shot any deer over 100 yards with it, and have not shot any at a very close distance such as 15 yards or so.  I am afraid that at a very close range a shoulder shot on a 180# deer might not penetrate well.  I doubt there would be an exit hole on such a shot, especially if the deer was quartering some.  However, I do not doubt that it would be a killing shot, but it could make for a difficult tracking job after dark.  Before I tried the Speer 70 grainers I thought about trying the Nosler 60 grain partition bullets, but never did.


----------



## sfoxwoody

Took my first deer with a 22-250 at Lake Burton twenty five years ago.  I have taken several deer with it since then and most all of them dropped in their tracks with heart shots.  I wouldnt recomend using balistic tips on deer in this caliber, I like the 55gr soft points.  Oh yeah, I have never lost a deer with this gun either!


----------



## quackwacker

love mine!  DRT!  Shot placement is the key with any gun on any game!  or at least it should be


----------



## badcompany

grew up using one and i still have it and use it. i agree shot placement is critical, but i was taught that was the only shot to take anyway. 55gr hollow pts will destroy anything in the chest cavity


----------



## Gecko

Federal Premium loads a 55gr TSX for the .22-250, I would try it along with the Federal Premium 60gr Nosler Partition.  Either would be awesome, just depends on what your rifle likes best.  I agree that the .22-250 is not marginal for deer, it will do the job if you can do yours.  I and both of my sons have killed many deer with a .223.  The .22-250 is way more.


----------



## big A 235

This all I have ever shot and my father also.  Drops them dead everytime.


----------



## bigbuckdreamin

Buckhead said:


> The .22-250 is plenty, as is the .223 if you are careful.  Be mindful of brush, shot placement and distance.  Generally speaking, the .223 is a 100 yd cartridge and the .22-250 is a 200 yd round.  I am not a fan of head/neck shots, not necessary.  Put a broad side shot in the rib cage and you are good to go.  They won't go far.  In Texas, the .22-250 is very popular.  Most lost deer are the result of poor shots, not caliber.
> 
> I would give that SPS a try.  I have a VSSF and it is sweet.  A half inch gun with just about anything I feed it.  For deer, I would stay away from the polymer tips.  There are several factory rounds designed for deer.  I have used the old Federal trophy bonded, the Nosler partitions, Hornady 60 grain softpoints and handloads with various Barnes bullets.  They all work well.  I can't really say one works better than the other due to all of the other variables.



The .223 is far from a 100 yd cartridge. Anyone with miltary experience can tell you this, well at least marine corps side. Taking 500 yd head shots with iron sights is a daunting task for anyone. But i consistently did it through marksmanship training, in fact i aimed for the spotter once they marked my first head shot. Now as far as taking down a deer quickly and effectively i'm not sure as i have never hunted with this caliber. Im sure the .22-250 would do just as effective a job if placed properly. It all comes down to the person behind the rifle. Would be worth it to have a quality optic on that rifle to make sure shots are placed where aimed especially anything past 200 yds. Just my .02 as an expert marksman with .223 for 10 years straight while in the USMC. (highest score out of possible 300 - 297)

My personal favorite is either my 30-30 Marlin or what i believe to be the most widely popular round as far as rifle cartridges go  the 30-06. It has a huge range of bullet size ranging anywhere from 150 grain upwards of 220. It has more than enough knockdown to stop a deer in its tracks and plenty of choices when it comes to size grain.


----------



## SissyHunter

Being the Sissy that I am, I love the 22-250. Very little recoil, so no need to hesitate to "brace for the impact". Where I'm hunting, there aren't any shots over 150 yards - so, it doesn't even concern me yet bout the issue of not dropping the big buck from that distance.

The shot easily carries true to the mark when shooting long distances with very little drop IMHO. I've shot 150 yards and feel confident with that aspect. As for knock down power, I'm no expert. I am using ballistic tips.

Last year was my first hunting...I guess the buck I shot was bout 60 yards stand facing my direction vs broadside. I placed the shot towards the base of the neck. He dropped in his tracks. It was my mom's birthday and I wanted to take my first deer for her (don't laugh).

A few weeks later, I shot a yote from the same stand. No problem there either. 

That's a fine gun. Will I move up to a larger gun? I doubt it unless I start hunting somewhere that it becomes a factor.

It's my Bubba's gun - thanks Bubba!!!


----------



## olchevy

Not a .22-250 but I will be hunting with my .223 this year with simple 62gr HP's.


----------



## Mrtoadswildride

Been knocking down 300+# hogs out past 250yds. with a 22-250
loaded with barnes tsx 55gr behind the shoulder shots and never lost one yet. This bullet will easily go through a hogs shoulder so a deer is no sweat even if he weighs 300#


----------



## Killdee

180 grain bullet out of a 300 win mag most any where on a deer's torso will either kill or incapacitate the animal.



Yeah right, that kind of thinking is why we spent so much time tracking 300 mag shot deer on the last club I was in.


----------



## 2bbshot

LEON MANLEY said:


> Most deer that are killed are just shot.
> 
> Hardly anybody places a shot, they just shoot the deer.
> 
> First become a proficient marksman. (shot placement is the name of the game)
> Second become a good hunter.
> Third become a good tracker, no, no, you want need this if you got # one down to a science.
> Fourth become a good steward of your kill and tend to it properly.
> 
> I would hate to have a shot on a booner at 200+ yards and all I had was a 22-250.



I would love to have a booner at 200yd with my 22-250 in hand. Ive killed 53 deer with my 22-250 most all shot high in the shoulder. In those 53 I have lost exactly one and it was my fault not the gun. Still one in 53 is pretty good with any caliber. Shot placement trumps caliber any day. There isnt a deer alive that can take a 55gr sierra psp in the lungs and die. Deer arent that hard to kill if you put it in the boiler room. FWIW 8 of those 53 were over 300yd.


----------



## bowbuck

Killdee said:


> 180 grain bullet out of a 300 win mag most any where on a deer's torso will either kill or incapacitate the animal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, that kind of thinking is why we spent so much time tracking 300 mag shot deer on the last club I was in.[/QUOTE
> 
> He said it would kill it, not that you would find it
> 
> As I said before you put it in the heart and lungs with any centerfire rifle and it's lights out.  You let ME shoot em with my .300 SAUM and a 180gr bullet and you don't have to track em though.


----------



## bublewis

I haven't used a 22-250 on a deer, but a friend of mine has shot a bunch of them with one.  He likes it for deer, but he only uses it on stands where the shots are open - particularly on road stands.  He mainly uses 55gr. PSP's and bal. tips.  He doesn't really care about the bullet exiting; he actually prefers the bullet to deposit all of its energy and hopes for DRT results.  IMO, it's a good cartridge for a varmint hunter who occasionally shoots a deer.  No doubt, it can kill a deer, but you have to be more willing to let deer walk more often than you do with larger cartridges.  Personally, I don't have the time to let opportunities pass me by.


----------



## donald-f

Reminds me of taking a knife to a gun fight. Why would a grown man want to deer hunt with a varmit weapon? Trade it for a 270 and have a good season in the woods.


----------



## tiger1996

Has any one ever really looked at the size difference .08th of an inch is? If that is what is gonna make the difference in a clean kill for you,then you need to practice shooting a little before hunting.When we were kids my grandpa killed plenty of deer and everything else with a .22 rimfire.I know it was wrong but he shot to eat.Cheaper ammo,and they were just as dead."It has never been the arrow,always the Indian!"


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Lead Poison said:


> Remington 700 SPS Varmint



Dosn't this say it all ??
Sure, a well placed rock will kill a Deer but think of the what ifs.

Just my 2 cents.
Chris


----------



## brandonsc

i personally would not deer hunt with a 22-250 i perfer my 308 winchester i have not had a deer run over 50 yards with it on a marginal shot in the liver but i know for a fact if the shooter puts a round through a deer's head neck top os his shoulders or anywhere else in the heart/lungs he wont last long but with a 22-250 round you'll have a small entry and small exit hole so it depends on how hard you want to look for a deer and depending on the situation of each shot


----------



## CORNFED500

I have been considering one of these 22-250 for years and i own 270, 7mm mag, 25-06, 30-06 and others.  I hear all the discussion about big deer and that helped me make up my mind.  I want one cause I don't ever see a big deer anyway, and I like to shoot the little ones before the bigs ones come out.


Meat hunting over corn, which is now legal that 22-250 ought to be fun.


----------



## Gun Guru

When I was much younger I could only afford one rifle. Since I hunter groundhogs more than deer I had a 22-250. Killed several deer. One was 177 yards. All shot in the neck. All fell in their tracks. If I didn't have a clean shot I didn't take it. I shot handloaded 50 grain Sierra bullets. Now I have several rifles and use a 270. Wouldn't hesitate to use the 22-250 again tho.


----------



## Jim Boyd

I agree with Leon Manley and David F... with all of the tools we have at our disposal, why let "macho" and "ego" make us use something that we all agree is not 100% adequate for the job???


----------



## miles58

I've killed precisely one deer with a .22 CF rifle.   But... a .243 is a whole other story.  Any more I shoot only TSX/TTSX bullets.  I cannot tell you by looking at the dead deer whether it was shot with a 30 caliber (including 300 Win Mag) a .270, a .243 or a .22CF using Barnes bullets.  They all look the same.

I can say for certain that I would much rather have one of my .243s with an 80/85 grain Barnes in it than I would any of my bigger rifles with a cup and core bullet for anything up to and including Moose.  If I had to shoot a grizzly bear or a polar bear I think a premium heavy cup and core would be better than the .243, but I would still much rather have a Barnes in the 300 WM if I had to do that.

TSXs out of .223s and 22-250s just do not seem to stop in deer any more often than they do out of 30-06s.  The hole is pretty well indistinguisable one to the other.  The holes in the hide are typically about quarter sized no matter what the caliber, and the internal destruction is pretty well identical through the chest/shoulders.  The smallest hole in the hide (caliber sized in and caliber sized out) I have seen was a doe shot with a .270 at some range, but she was a wreck inside.

After about forty deer with TSX/TTSXs I can no longer see a need for anything but the lightest for caliber (50 grain .224s, 80/85 grain .243s, 80 grain .257s, 80 grain .270s and 130 grain .308s) inside 300 yards.  If I was intending to be able to reach a little further a heavier Barnes has a little better BC to help hold speed.

I have a Savage 12 .223.  It has a long heavy fluted barrel and a 9 twist.  It shoots 70 grain TSXs at 3000 FPS or 3300 If I max it out.  That gun with that load is a whole lot better than my 30-30 (which has killed it's fair share of deer) at close range and it is easily effective at ranges I cannot even begin to consider with a 30-30.

Admittedly, the Barnes bullets are a special case.  You can choose wholly inappropriate bullets for a 22 caliber center fire and have disastrous results.  But... you can just as easily do the same thing with bigger guns too.

Dave


----------



## smessler34

is this the only rifle you own?..........are you phisically unable to shoot anything with heavy recoil due to health reasons?.....are you a professionally trained rifleman with military level capabilities for shot placement?......if no to anyone of these...the rifle is a bad choice. you owe it to yourself and the game you pursue to harvest an animal as ethicly and phisicaly humane as possible.


----------



## Sargent

Those that are of the opinion that the .22-250, .223, .243, etc. are inadequate for deer need to re-take high school physics.


----------



## NOYDB

Sargent said:


> Those that are of the opinion that the .22-250, .223, .243, etc. are inadequate for deer need to re-take high school physics.



What? Ruin their grade point avg and lose their HOPE $$$$.

If a Booners steps out at 200yds you put it in the boiler room, just like you would with any other caliber, and then call your taxidermist. If you can't hit the boiler room with a flat shooting low recoil caliber like the .22-250 then you probably are going to miss with anything else.

In fact if you're so sure you will make a poor shot and think you need a canon to make up for it, take up golf.


----------



## arrendale8105

Sargent said:


> Those that are of the opinion that the .22-250, .223, .243, etc. are inadequate for deer need to re-take high school physics.



Aint that the truth!


----------



## smessler34

200 yards with a55 grain bullet!!brhahahahah  man dont even get the balistic heads started on this ......hit'n in the boiler room is one thing ! finding them with a sparse bloodtrail , no exit wound , dew on the grass and leaves , flag pond situations and the worst open mowed grass fields is a waaayyyy different ball game . my 22 mag will killem stone dead when shot through the lungs with a hollow point. it the 300 yards they run thats the slight problem! p.s the .243 should not be in your example sargent. its a completely defferent beast ballistically. and an awsome deer caliber i might add!!


----------



## ericb911

I've always been of the opinion that if you don't want to get shot with it...neither does a deer.  Hornady 60gr SP.  

The only deer I've ever lost was shot with a 300 Win Mag...Why?  Bad shot placement.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well! My Sister is useing my 250! Shes 3 for 3 and never shot arifle before! U can't replace shock power!


----------



## wwpiga

*If you practice it is plenty*

Use what ever you practice with.
If your first shot at a deer is also your first shot of the season.  then a 375 mag is not enough.
Any center fire is OK for Ga deer.
Practice, practice, practice.  a .22 practice keeps your grouping down.
Just shoot.


----------



## miles58

I killed the buck on the right in the photo with a .243 and an 85 grain Barnes TSX at 140 yards.  I put the bullet in about where the red dot low on the deer's left side is.  It hit two ribs, just missed the liver, went through the chest, took the first two ribs on the deer's right side on the way out of the chest, traveled along the cervical spine and exited up near the head at the red dot.  That's about 170 pounds of deer gutted.  That's over 30 inches of penetration.  MV was right on 3200 across my Chrony.

There was no recognizable lung tissue in the chest, just red soup.  The heart was ruptured but not hit and hinged at the tip of the ventricle, all four valves perfectly exposed.  The heart was loose in the chest.

Those of you who get all exercised about CF 22s and .243s not being adequate for deer please explain to me what is inadequate in that performance or what will be inadequate if I use my .223 with a 70 grain TSX at 3300 FPS.

I have shot a fair number of deer with 30 caliber bullets that weighed from 150 to 180 grains and never seen lead core bullets ever come close to that performance.   If the .223 or .243 is inadequate I want to know just exactly how substantially less performance can be adequate.

Dave


----------



## 7dawg9

*22-250*

A buddy is trying to sell me his Remington 700 VTR in 22-250.
I like it 'cause it has a short barrel for use in a climber. My only issue is that model has a muzzle brake. I know what it's like being around a 300 WSM with a brake, but how much effect does it have on a 22-250?


----------



## miles58

redurham said:


> A buddy is trying to sell me his Remington 700 VTR in 22-250.
> I like it 'cause it has a short barrel for use in a climber. My only issue is that model has a muzzle brake. I know what it's like being around a 300 WSM with a brake, but how much effect does it have on a 22-250?



It won't be a whole lot different.  Were it me, I'd put a thread protector on the muzzle and leave the brake home.

Dave

Oops my bad VTR... I'd pass on it.


----------

